# Ibanez Ax7-521 (FINISHED)



## Realbebop (Apr 12, 2011)

So a while back, I started a thread documenting my 1999 Ibanez Ax7-521 Japan model.

You can view that thread here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...anez-ax7-521-restoration-update-pic-dump.html



I bought this guitar a while back and decided that the quality of the neck (maple, bubinga, rosewood) and body (mahogany) were such that I felt it would be worth modding the crap out of.
Well... I did just that. 

Pulled of the the poly finish, stained, and tung oiled.
Then I replaced all electronics, pickups, hardware, and nut.

Cleaned up the headstock, and shielded er' real nice.

*So my friends, without further adue:*

*Before:*














*After:*













Thanks to all of you for advice along the way. I leave for brian galloup in October, and this project became a great learning experience.

Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 12, 2011)

Came out good, .


----------



## Realbebop (Apr 12, 2011)

thanks 

here's a closeup of the fretwork


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeheeeah, that came out super sweet.

Great job!


----------



## toiletstand (Apr 13, 2011)

sick. love it!


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 13, 2011)

It looks really good  Nice color!


----------



## sk3ks1s (Apr 13, 2011)

Very nice job. It's like a completely different guitar.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 13, 2011)

Very nice man, good job!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Very nice sir!


----------



## Shooter (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks gorgeous man! I stripped my AX7221 and left it natural mahogany... I wish it felt like an AX7521 though! Those things are great. 

Can we get a list of specs? I wanna know exactly how that knob-pickup-selecter works. Is it a fader between the bridge and neck?


----------



## Realbebop (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the wonderful comments guys, I really appreciate the kind words, as for the 5 way rotary switch, the options are neck bucker, bridge bucker, both, neck split and bridge split. I'm on my phone and leaving for work at the moment, so I'll be sure to take the time and discuss specs etc. Later tonight. For those wondering, the pickups are bk coldsweats.


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 20, 2011)

that is one awesome red.


----------



## Ironbird (Apr 21, 2011)

Very awesome! I thought I was the only one who liked mismatched hardware!


----------



## Realbebop (Apr 21, 2011)

Ironbird said:


> Very awesome! I thought I was the only one who liked mismatched hardware!





You're not alone


----------



## Jedi_Ekim (Dec 26, 2011)

I know I'm late to this party, but that's a really nice red! Excellent job.

I don't know what I want to do with my own AX7521, I think either naked and poly'd or Transparent Red to match my JS6000TR would be cool, but I'm not sure. And I'm lazy to boot.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 26, 2011)

Jedi_Ekim said:


> I know I'm late to this party, but that's a really nice red! Excellent job.
> 
> I don't know what I want to do with my own AX7521, I think either naked and poly'd or Transparent Red to match my JS6000TR would be cool, but I'm not sure. And I'm lazy to boot.



You should make it look like a Gibson SG 
http://www.abcdrocks.it/images/Foto Strumenti/GIBSON-SG-1961.jpg


----------



## Jedi_Ekim (Jan 19, 2012)

That's not far from what I want. That's about the color of my JS700.


----------



## Punisher7321 (Dec 6, 2014)

Realbebop said:


> So a while back, I started a thread documenting my 1999 Ibanez Ax7-521 Japan model.
> 
> You can view that thread here:
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...anez-ax7-521-restoration-update-pic-dump.html
> ...






Do you still have the bridge?


----------



## loqtrall (Dec 6, 2014)

LOVE that red.


----------

